# Falsche Spielzeitberechnung



## Mastermind (18. November 2008)

Hi, auf der mybuffed seite wird im kasten rechts in der mitte eine veraltete spielzeit angegeben (im moment WoW), klicke ich aber auf die spielzeiten und schau mir die erweiterten statistiken an, sehe ich, das die spielzeiten korrekt übertragen und berechnet wurden - sie werden nur nicht im profil aktualisiert^^


----------



## oggi81 (26. November 2008)

mhm ist mir seit langem auch schon aufgefallen 

vorallem ist es deprimierend in der rangliste zu einem spiel (in meinem fall WAR) von leuten überholt zuwerden die in wirklichkeit weniger spielzeit haben als man selbst


----------

